

Minecraft server event analytics on Mixpanel - Skywing
http://i.imgur.com/9zRjyRF.png
I'm learning Clojure and figured it'd be neat to just record Minecraft in-game events to Mixpanel and see what the data looks like. I'm only logging a few events right now, and only have data from me playing around on my test server, but the data works really well with Mixpanel's segmentation feature.<p>The code for my plugin is here, if anybody is interested: https://github.com/ryancole/com.rycole.bukkit.eventlog
======
Skywing
I'm learning Clojure and figured it'd be neat to just record Minecraft in-game
events to Mixpanel and see what the data looks like. I'm only logging a few
events right now, and only have data from me playing around on my test server,
but the data works really well with Mixpanel's segmentation feature.

The screenshot shows block broken by a player, grouped by block type.

The code for my plugin is here, if anybody is interested:
<https://github.com/ryancole/com.rycole.bukkit.eventlog>

